# Wade or Hinrich



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

If Wade and Hinrich were both still on the board at #7 who would Paxson have taken.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I believe Wade was the pick then. We expected Riles to take Ford, we'd take Wade. And have Wade and Crawford as the backcourt.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Wade, Wade, and Wade...

Kirk's great, but Wade is on the Lebron and Melo level in regards to being a difference maker on a team.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Wade.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> Wade, Wade, and Wade...
> 
> Kirk's great, but Wade is on the Lebron and Melo level in regards to being a difference maker on a team.


He's on Melo's level...........but not Bron Bron's.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

If Hinrich is even close when this poll is over, that shows how biased this board is


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This poll is too complex for me to vote in.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

You got it backwards Wade/Melo > Difference Maker than Lebron

Im a marquette fan so i was pissed when the heat took wade. grrr. but we can always make diener our backup pg...not really but backups backup


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Golden Bull 23</b>!
> You got it backwards Wade/Melo > Difference Maker than Lebron


I couldn't possibly disagree more.

And future, I'm in the same boat as you. I couldn't figure out what the hell the poll was asking. Of course I'm a little dense, so.........


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

this has got to be the most confusing poll i've ever seen on the board. 

i think pax would have taken wade if he were still on the board at the 7th pick.

but he wasn't.

so he picked hinrich.

does that make him an idiot? um no, not for that. it was a great pick. 

i don't get it. 

do you really think that wade would have been the savior? is that what this is about?
could he have "le bron'd" us into the playoffs?

keep dreamin. 

:nonono:


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

The situation would be like this.

Who do you want to run your duties at PG.

WADE or HINRICH.

IMO i'll go with HINRICH, since he is overall a better passer, and has good leadership to run a team.

WADE is a good player, dont get me wrong. He is a superb athlete that can score anytime he wants. 

But i would go with Hinrich to run my team. :yes:


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> this has got to be the most confusing poll i've ever seen on the board.
> 
> i think pax would have taken wade if he were still on the board at the 7th pick.
> ...


No- it wouldnt have put us in hte playoffs in teh future- but I think it would make us a better team in teh future


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> This poll is too complex for me to vote in.


seriously. can you make this poll a little more clear? yes no wade hinrich idiot paxson?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kirk_2003</b>!
> The situation would be like this.
> 
> Who do you want to run your duties at PG.
> ...


oh. in that case a) i agree, b) i agree and... 

c) i agree.

the poll is still very confusing though!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kirk_2003</b>!
> The situation would be like this.
> 
> Who do you want to run your duties at PG.
> ...


Well...but if we got Wade, he probably plays the 2 and Jamal runs the team...and then things get complex...because it's basically weighing a Wade/Jamal backcourt vs. a Kirk/Jamal backcourt.

I personally think Wade and Hinrich are pretty even. Wade has maybe a slight edge, but I don't wonder how good Hinrich might look on a diffrent team. Especially one that had other offensive options and let him run more.

Here is my poll response:
Paxson would have drafted Wade if he was there, over Hinrich. But picking Hinrich worked out okay and the diffrence between the two is not large enough to really force me to pick one way or the other.
Pax is an idiot for trading Rose/Marshall/Baxter trade.


And really. As far as Wade-Melo-Lebron...we only include Wade in that conversation to be polite. Sorry Wade fans. But I think it's best you learn this now, so that next season you're not totally disapointed.


----------



## urso53 (May 10, 2003)

*Idiots!*

I would take Kirk everyday of the week and twice on Sunday. If we are talking leading a team a leader at the point has to have certain qualities.
COURT VISION
TEAM FIRST
CEREBRAL
DEFENSE
COACH ON THE FLOOR
When I talk about qualities like those I mean players like Magic, Stockton and Isaiah Thomas. I am not saying Kirk is as good as anyone of them but he has already shown all of the above qualities. J. Craw thinks score first and when then pass, he pouts and has constant issues with whoever coaches. He can never lead a team!! So putting him in the backcourt with a score first guard like Wade would have looked great on highlight reals but they would still be making the sportscenter reals of an athletic team that is in the top three picks every year. Pax is on the right track. I am a BULLS fan first and forever but I think the bulls should study what a talentless team like the Utah Jazz is doing so well and take some notes. The problem is that they would rather externalize and rationalize: its the coach, its the GM, its the fans, its the ballboys, the fabric in the uniforms is irritating. The only way the bulls can get better is to look in the mirror and see what each of them is doing to create the debacle that is the CHICAGO BULLS.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Well...but if we got Wade, he probably plays the 2 and Jamal runs the team...and then things get complex...because it's basically weighing a Wade/Jamal backcourt vs. a Kirk/Jamal backcourt.
> ...


I still think Krause is an idiot for trading away Ron Artest.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

I'm confused but whatever. All I have to say is that IMO Wade is the better player but Hinrich is the better fit for the Bulls.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Kirk can't carry Wade's jock...not as a PG, team leader, floor leader or any other bull**** people try to hand white players to inflate their worth. It is funny that when the team sucked with Jamal running the point it was because of Jamal, team sucked with Kirk running the point and it is Jamal's fault also.

What was 'cerebral' Kirk's shooting % again?

Which player had the better Assist to turnover ratio...'cerebral' Kirk '04 or Crawford '03?

heck Crawford almost had a better ratio at SG than 'cerebral' Kirk

Give me Crwford you take Kirk and I will beat your team every day of the week and twice on Sundays!!!!


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

I don't get why Wade isn't on Melo's level. Lebron's in another dimension, but Wade can easily have as good a career as Melo and, when fully healthy, is roughly equal to him now, IMO.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

paxston bein the idiot that he is woulda taken hinrich but wade is by far the better player. if he was on the board no doubt the bulls SHOULDA taken him.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kcchiefs-fan</b>!
> I don't get why Wade isn't on Melo's level. Lebron's in another dimension, but Wade can easily have as good a career as Melo and, when fully healthy, is roughly equal to him now, IMO.


Wades averaging about 1.5 assists more per game than Melo. Other than that, its pretty much a landslide. Melo averages like 6 more points, 2 more rebounds. In the last 30+ games Melo has been averaging 26 points on 47% or so, so I dont find the FG% argument that would have been thrown at me very legitimate. 

Melo and Lebron are on a level of their own. 

Everyone else is behind. Bosh could be the 3rd best, Wade could be, Hinrich could be, Darko could be, Pietrus could be. Right now, Hinrich/Wade and Bosh have the upper hand. Pietrus and Darko could easily be the better players 5 years from now though.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

:laugh: at the poll... that's brilliant.

I think most teams would rather have Wade than Hinrich. They're on a similar level right now, whether you give the edge to the one or the other, but Wade has the "upside" qualities that everyone likes, the ability to attack the basket in traffic, explosiveness, etc. He's more likely to become the type of player that dominates in the NBA.

Hinrich is going to be one of the better starting PGs in the league for a long time and he'd be an upgrade for more than a few teams right now. I think all of my favorite teams could use him. He won't ever be the scorer that Wade is. But he's an impact player. He could be the next Mike Bibby or the like. And that's high praise from me.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Lebron James 20.9 pts 5.9 ast 5.5 rebs 18.77
Carmelo Anthony 21 pts 2.8 ast 6.1 rebs 16.87 eff
Dwyane Wade 16.2 pts 4.5 ast 4 rebs 15.26 eff
Kirk Hinrich 12 pts 6.8 ast 3.4 rebs 14.09 eff

Wade is the biggest team player out of them. Melo takes too many shots, Lebron tries to stuff his stats to much, and Hinrich fishes for assist. The order they are in is the order of how good they are none the less.


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Golden Bull 23</b>!
> Lebron James 20.9 pts 5.9 ast 5.5 rebs 18.77
> Carmelo Anthony 21 pts 2.8 ast 6.1 rebs 16.87 eff
> Dwyane Wade 16.2 pts 4.5 ast 4 rebs 15.26 eff
> ...


Well, fishing wasn't too good this year...if that is what Kirk was doing


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> Wades averaging about 1.5 assists more per game than Melo. Other than that, its pretty much a landslide. Melo averages like 6 more points, 2 more rebounds. In the last 30+ games Melo has been averaging 26 points on 47% or so, so I dont find the FG% argument that would have been thrown at me very legitimate.
> ...


Wade's played an injury-riddled season, hasn't known what position he's playing, and has played with less talent than Melo, yet his numbers aren't that far behind.

I also see him as having more roof potential because he's such a better athlete than Melo.

Lebron is the best, and will always be the best. I'm about 99% certain of that. However, who's second best out of this class is up in the air at this point.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

my brain hurts...i dont get this poll


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

BOSH


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> BOSH


o u seem smart now....:uhoh:


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> This poll is too complex for me to vote in.


I'll be like the fifth person to agree with this. I don't think I understand what a single one of the options really means.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Shoot...KH needs Wade more than Wade needs KH.

And KH is the _stuff_.


I'd rather have Wade.


I think...


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kcchiefs-fan</b>!
> Wade's played an injury-riddled season, hasn't known what position he's playing, and has played with less talent than Melo, yet his numbers aren't that far behind.
> 
> I also see him as having more roof potential because he's such a better athlete than Melo.
> ...


I think Hinrich has more potential than Wade. They are similar athletes, but Hinrich has a much better touch, and Wade might never be a good shooter. Hinrich also has better defensive instincts and anticipation. 

I'm not even going to debate Melo or Lebron vs. Wade. Its too one sided to me. You dont see 20+ page debates on whos better between Melo and Wade or Lebron and Wade. People do that with Lebron and Melo. They are on a different level from Wade and Hinrich.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> I think Hinrich has more potential than Wade. They are similar athletes, but Hinrich has a much better touch, and Wade might never be a good shooter. Hinrich also has better defensive instincts and anticipation.


Wade got to the basket at will much of the time in his rookie year. Kirk really struggles with this but got some of his flip shots to work. 

Kirk will never be as close to as good a finisher as Wade. So I don't see how he could have more potential.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> Kirk will never be as close to as good a finisher as Wade. So I don't see how he could have more potential.


Finishing isnt the end all deciding factor in potential. Its more likely for Hinrich to become as good of a finisher as Wade, then it is for Wade to become as good of a shooter as Hinrich. They both have weakness in their offensive games, but I think Hinrichs is something that is generally easier to develop.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> Its more likely for Hinrich to become as good of a finisher as Wade, then it is for Wade to become as good of a shooter as Hinrich.


I don't think it's going to happen either way. Finishing especially is something you just do or you don't. I don't think Hinrich could ever learn to attack the basket like Wade.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> Finishing isnt the end all deciding factor in potential. Its more likely for Hinrich to become as good of a finisher as Wade, then it is for Wade to become as good of a shooter as Hinrich. They both have weakness in their offensive games, but I think Hinrichs is something that is generally easier to develop.


Neither is touch.

Most of the great players could score by breaking their men down and finishing. MJ, Kobe , TMAC, etc. They got better from the perimeter as time went on.

MJ never needed a great 3pt shot yet he is still considered the greatest of all time by many.

So I really can't figure out how one could say that Hinrich's game is easier to develop.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> Finishing isnt the end all deciding factor in potential. Its more likely for Hinrich to become as good of a finisher as Wade, then it is for Wade to become as good of a shooter as Hinrich. They both have weakness in their offensive games, but I think Hinrichs is something that is generally easier to develop.


no it isnt............barely any guard in the league finishes better near the hoop than Wade. Wade has I think the second or third best percentage of any guard in the league. Why do u think Hinrich could be better at that. Wade has good range, just needs to be more consistent from long range, and he has improved as the year went on. I dont think he will ever be really good from long range, but all he needs is to be ok so the defense has to guard him out there, and than he will be able to get to the hoop even better, making him pretty unstoppable.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think it's going to happen either way. Finishing especially is something you just do or you don't. I don't think Hinrich *could ever learn to attack* the basket like Wade.




*"He always has been like that," says his college coach at Kansas, Roy Williams, who now is at North Carolina. "He's the most focused player I've ever coached. If you tell him he needs to work on something, he'll kill himself to work on that and then move on to the next point.*

To say that Kirk could not "ever" learn to attack the basket "like Wade" is selling Kirk short. I think there is a great liklihood that this is something he works on this summer. Increased strength will improve his ability to attack the basket. He may never attain the penache and style points of Wade, but as long as he learns to FINISH and score, then who cares. This isn't ice skating. 

I'd rather him try and learn to finish like Manu Ginobili if he is going to emulate anyone. JMHO.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> I'm not even going to debate Melo or Lebron vs. Wade. Its too one sided to me. You dont see 20+ page debates on whos better between Melo and Wade or Lebron and Wade. People do that with Lebron and Melo. They are on a different level from Wade and Hinrich.


This is what I talk about when I say Melo's overrated and Wade's underrated. Melo and Lebron is debated because Melo benefitted from the hype machine named Lebron James. They wanted to make it Bird/Magic redux. That's fine for now, because James isn't THAT far ahead, but in a decade we'll look back and laugh our a$$es off.

Wade is comparable to Melo right now, and if he ever develops a reliable jumpshot, watch out. I personally think his potential is considerably highers, Melo just gets the benefit of the doubt due to his higher scoring averages and the insane hype surrounding him (a result, as I said, of the media trying to create a rivalry between him and Lebron, as well as leading Cuse to a championship last year).

If I had to pick one, I'd probably take Dwayne. Just my opinion.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Basically, it comes down to this. I would rather have Hinrich over Wade, this is why. 

I already admitted numerous times that I think Wade will always be the better scorer, but I dont think the gap will be as big as some imagine. The biggest difference between how they score is Wade is a scorer who needs the ball in his hands and room to operate off the dribble. Hinrich is a more valuable scorer within a system because he has a nice touch and doesnt demand room or shot clock time or anything to score. Its catch and shoot. He will keep defenses true and spread the floor. I think thats more valuable in a great offensive team game than a scorer who needs the ball and time to score. Anyone whos played organized ball knows that keeping the floor spread is very important. Thats something that Hinrich will do with or without the ball in his hands, whereas Wade would need the ball in his hands and wouldnt really impact the offense without the ball in his hands. 

On top of that, they are similar athletes and similar rebounders. Hinrich has a distinct advantage in passing and court vision, and also has an advantage on the defensive end.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kcchiefs-fan</b>!
> This is what I talk about when I say Melo's overrated and Wade's underrated. Melo and Lebron is debated because Melo benefitted from the hype machine named Lebron James. They wanted to make it Bird/Magic redux. That's fine for now, because James isn't THAT far ahead, but in a decade we'll look back and laugh our a$$es off.


No. They are compared because they are comparable. Melo leads Lebron in scoring and rebounding, Lebron leads Melo in assists by a decent margin and Melo shoots better from the field. On top of that they are the best players on their team. 

On top of that, both Lebron and Melo are only 19. Wade is 22.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> No. They are compared because they are comparable. Melo leads Lebron in scoring and rebounding, Lebron leads Melo in assists by a decent margin and Melo shoots better from the field. On top of that they are the best players on their team.
> ...


ANyone who watches them both a decent amount knows Lebron is pretty superior. Melo leads rebounding and points, but by an almost nonexistant margin. Lebron also isn't nearly as dependant on his surrounding players. His points are all products of his talent.

Melo will be a good player in his own right and will probably be a usual all-star, but I personally don't feel he'll be anywhere close to Lebron. He'll just be another good player, while Lebron will be at the top of the league.

Wade, on the other hand, is probably a better defender than Melo, is a much better playmaker, shoots better from the field (despite a poor outside shot, which may improve), and is the better passer. Melo will always be a better rebounder, but that's because he's a SF. Wade averages 4 rebounds splitting time between both guard positions and spending much of the year hurt. 

I'd still take Wade over Melo, no doubt, assuming they both have healthy careers.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kcchiefs-fan</b>!
> ANyone who watches them both a decent amount knows Lebron is pretty superior. Melo leads rebounding and points, but by an almost nonexistant margin. Lebron also isn't nearly as dependant on his surrounding players. His points are all products of his talent.


No. I watch them both a decent amount and think Carmelo is the better player right now. I know people who think the same. That first statement is just an attempt to make it look like the "real" basketball fans know something that others dont see, its obviously not true. 



> Originally posted by <b>kcchiefs-fan</b>!
> Melo will be a good player in his own right and will probably be a usual all-star, but I personally don't feel he'll be anywhere close to Lebron. He'll just be another good player, while Lebron will be at the top of the league.


Thats your opinion, and you're entitled to it. Just understand that theres a large group of fans who believe that Melo will right at the top of the league with Lebron, and rightfully so. 



> Originally posted by <b>kcchiefs-fan</b>!
> Wade, on the other hand, is probably a better defender than Melo, is a much better playmaker, shoots better from the field (despite a poor outside shot, which may improve), and is the better passer. Melo will always be a better rebounder, but that's because he's a SF. Wade averages 4 rebounds splitting time between both guard positions and spending much of the year hurt.


Carmelo is a better scorer than Wade, point blank. Carmelo may be a top 3 scorer in the league next year. Hes averaging 26 points on 47% in the last 30+ games of the season. Not only that, but hes a better rebounder like you said. I've also seen Melo have nights where hes an excellent passer and nights where hes an excellent defender. Hes only 19, the chances that he improves on his passing and defense is greater than the chance Wade improves on his jumpshot. Carmelo also has 4 inches on Wade, you cant teach height. 



> Originally posted by <b>kcchiefs-fan</b>!
> I'd still take Wade over Melo, no doubt, assuming they both have healthy careers.


I'd still take Hinrich over Wade, no doubt. Its just a matter of time and preference. Time will tell who is being overrated and underrated in these situations.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> No. I watch them both a decent amount and think Carmelo is the better player right now. I know people who think the same. That first statement is just an attempt to make it look like the "real" basketball fans know something that others dont see, its obviously not true.


Okay, perhaps I should've changed it to MOST people, or most unbiased fans of both, or something along those lines. Frankly I don't see how it's even close at this point. I wasn't making a snide remark about your opinion, I just don't know any educated basketball fans who think Melo is comprable to Lebron at this point. I know I don't. But he is more comparable at this point then he will be in a few years.



> Thats your opinion, and you're entitled to it. Just understand that theres a large group of fans who believe that Melo will right at the top of the league with Lebron, and rightfully so.


I'm aware that there are a number of people who believe Melo will be a top 5 player, that's not what I'm debating. I'm debating whether he WILL be a top 5 player, and I don't think he'll even be that close. 



> Carmelo is a better scorer than Wade, point blank. Carmelo may be a top 3 scorer in the league next year. Hes averaging 26 points on 47% in the last 30+ games of the season. Not only that, but hes a better rebounder like you said. I've also seen Melo have nights where hes an excellent passer and nights where hes an excellent defender. Hes only 19, the chances that he improves on his passing and defense is greater than the chance Wade improves on his jumpshot. Carmelo also has 4 inches on Wade, you cant teach height.


Don't get on my case for making a remark that sounds as if it's an attempt to make it sound like anybody intelligent agrees with me and then flatly belittle my opinion that Wade is a comparable scorer to Melo. The ONLY thing Melo has on him in this department is range. Wade's a far superior penetrator and finisher. Melo's a good scorer but I've rarely seen him take over games by himself (he has, when he's been on fire, but not often). He's very dependant on other's setting him up and getting him the ball at the right place at the right time.

As for having 4 inches on Wade, well, that's countered by Wade being a far superior athlete. You can't teach athletic ability, either



> I'd still take Hinrich over Wade, no doubt. Its just a matter of time and preference. Time will tell who is being overrated and underrated in these situations.


I'm not debating about Hinrich, I'm debating about Melo.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

^^Well since you're not going to debate about Hinrich, and I'm not going to debate about Melo/Wade, that pretty much puts an end to this. I didnt try to belittle your opinion, I just hate when people pull the "anyone whos seen them play knows this" type remark which is what I thought your comment was. Either way, I like all these guys were debating about and hope the best for them.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

a better debate might be Kirk vs Daniels


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

Marquis Daniels is a SG. Comparing him and Hinrich does not make sense. Having said that Daniels is a very promising SG prospect. Him and Nash will be very good together.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Hmm...

If anyone is watching Wade tonight...


----------



## Jim Stack (Sep 4, 2003)

i hope they are not id hate for them to have to admit they were completely and utterly incorrect.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

The disparity between Hinrich and Wade has never been bigger than it was tonight. Right now Kirk is good, but Dwyane is a god.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

I just watched that stretch again at the beginning of the fourth quarter. I shudder to think about how Jordanesque that was.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> Hmm...
> 
> If anyone is watching Wade tonight...


When is game 7? Cant wait to watch him again.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Wade had a great game, and a great 4th quarter. It doesnt change my thoughts on him though, I've seen him enough to know what he is and isnt capable of.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> Wade had a great game, and a great 4th quarter. It doesnt change my thoughts on him though, I've seen him enough to know what he is and isnt capable of.


What exactly is he not capable of?


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> When is game 7? Cant wait to watch him again.


too bad the season ends for Wade.

Bulls should have traded up their draft pick to the Raptors to get the 4th pick.

Wade>Hinrich


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

This debate reminds me so much of the Trenton Hassell v. Gilbert Arenas debates we had mid-season last year, its scary.


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

There is no debate.

I love what Kirk brings, but Wade is better.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Wade

I love Hinrich and I think he was the best pick possible at 7 - Nut I just truely believe Wade is a Franchise player while Hinrich is not.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i am going to go with wade , not just as a better player but as a better fit for the bulls, i cant imagine with wade the bulls would have only won 23 games, just cant see it , i think his presence would have a domino effect for good on the team . 

JC would be a pg and play better at that position than he did at 2 guard.Wade would be playing his more natural position of 2 guard and he would be even better than he was this past season. JC and EC would have been relagated to 2nd and 3rd options this season and just in general the season would have been smoother for both for that reason alone.

Kirk's good but the playoffs really put this in perspective anyone who says different isn't very objective.


----------

